#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Μισθωτοί >  > > >  >  >  Δικαιολογητικά: Εγγραφής ΤΕΕ & Άδειας Ασκήσεως Επαγγέλματος - Πολιτικός Μηχανικός ΤΕ

## ΜάρκοςΓαβρίλης

Χαιρετίσματα σε όλη τη κοινότητα.
Καταρχάς να σας συστηθώ.
Είμαι πτυχιούχος του τμήματος Πολιτικών Μηχανικών ΤΕ του ΤΕΙ Πειραιά από το 2014.
Εγγεγραμένο μέλος της ΕΕΤΕΜ από τον Μάρτη 2017.
Και εργάζομαι σαν υπάλληλος σε Τεχνικό Γραφείο - Εταιρεία εδώ και 2 χρόνια και είμαι ασφαλισμένος στο ΙΚΑ.

Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας επί του θέματος καθώς βρίσκομαι στο στάδιο του ψαξίματος ακόμη.
Επιθυμώ να γραφτώ στο ΤΕΕ (κυρίως για τακτοποίησεις αυθαιρέτων με τον Ν.4178/13 αλλά και για ενεργειακά πιστοποιητικά). 
α) Σαν Τεχνολόγος Μηχανικός μπορώ να υπογράφω και τα 2;

Από το ΤΕΕ, μου ζήτησαν ''βεβαίωση άσκησης επαγγέλματος''.
β) Ποια είναι τα δικαιολογητικά που πρέπει να συλλέξω; Και από ποια τμήματα; (Δήμο κτλ)
γ) Προϋποθέτει να είμαι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας;Αν ναι, έχω το δικαίωμα να υπογράφω δικές μου δουλειές αλλά και να εργάζομαι σαν υπάλληλος στην εταιρεία ;
δ) Που πρέπει να ασφαλιστώ τελικά αν θέλω να υπογράφω δικές μου δουλειές (προϋποθέτει μπλοκάκι;  ) αλλά και να εργάζομαι στην εταιρεία;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την προσοχή σας!

----------


## Xάρης

Καλημέρα Μάρκο,

α) Ναι.

β) Υποθέτω ότι η έναρξη στην εφορία αρκεί. Μπορείς να τυπώσεις τη λίστα με τους ΚΑΔ από το taxis.

γ) Πρέπει να έχεις κάνει έναρξη εργασιών στη ΔΟΥ ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας.

δ) Πλέον υπάρχει μόνο ΕΦΚΑ. Ούτε ΙΚΑ, ούτε  ΟΑΕΕ, ούτε ΤΣΜΕΔΕ. 
*Ναι*, μπορείς να εργάζεσαι ως μισθωτός και ταυτόχρονα ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας, εκτός εάν η σύμβασή σου με την εταιρία στην οποία σήμερα εργάζεσαι στο απαγορεύει. 
Για τις ασφαλιστικές σου εισφορές όταν έχεις ταυτόχρονα την ιδιότητα του μισθωτού και του ελεύθερου επαγγελματία δες τις εγκυκλίους του ΕΦΚΑ.

----------


## ΜάρκοςΓαβρίλης

Ευχαριστώ Χάρη για την άμεση απάντησή σου!

Δεν έχω υπογράψει κάποια τέτοια σύμβαση, αντιθέτως το έχω ήδη συζητήσει και έχω πάρει σχετική άδεια προφορικά.

Θα ήθελα ( αν φυσικά γνωρίζεις καθώς είναι μάλλον περισσότερο λογιστικό το θέμα ) τι είναι ακριβώς ο ΕΦΚΑ;(καθώς μόνο για τα 3 που προανέφερες γνωρίζω και διαβάζω όταν κάνω σχετική έρευνα). 
Αν ως μισθωτός και ταυτόχρονα ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας μπορώ να είμαι ασφαλισμένος στον ΕΦΚΑ;
Και εάν είμαι ήδη ασφαλισμένος στο ΙΚΑ, πρέπει να ενεργήσω καταλλήλως να ασφαλιστώ στον ΕΦΚΑ; Πρέπει αν ενημερώσω και την εταιρεία που εργάζομαι σχετικά με τα ένσημα;Και τι πρόβλημα μπορεί να προκύψει μεταξύ Εργοδότη-Εργαζομένου όταν μεσολαβεί ο ΕΦΚΑ αντί του ΙΚΑ;

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι!

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν υπάρχει ΙΚΑ. Όλα τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία ενώθηκαν στον ΕΦΚΑ.
Διάβασε τον Ν.4387/16 γνωστό και ως "νόμο Κατρούγκαλου".

Υ.Γ.: Αφού είσαι μέλος της ΕΕΤΕΜ, τους τηλεφώνησες να σε διαφωτίσουν άμεσα και υπεύθυνα; Μήπως δεν απαντούν στο τηλέφωνο ή δεν σε εξυπηρετούν;

----------


## stravinsky

Συνάδελφοι θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάποια πράγματα για την έναρξη επαγγέλματος στην εφορία.
Πήρα τη βεβαίωση έναρξης απο την εφορία, αγόρασα σφραγίδα, βιβλίο εσόδων - εξόδων και μπλοκ αποδείξεων παροχής υπηρεσιών με ανάλυση ΦΠΑ (τριπλότυπο ή διπλότυπο χρειάζεται; ). Ποιο είναι το επόμενο βήμα αφού διάβασα ότι δεν χρειάζονται θεώρηση τα βιβλία;

----------


## Xάρης

Το επόμενο βήμα είναι να βρεις πελάτες και να κάνεις δουλειά για να κόψεις αποδείξεις/τιμολόγια παροχής υπηρεσιών.

Διπλότυπα ή τριπλότυπα, ό,τι σε βολεύει.
Αυτό που χρειάζεσαι είναι ένα αντίγραφο για τον πελάτη και ένα για εσένα.
Αντί για έντυπα μπλοκ αποδείξεων/τιμολογίων θα μπορούσες να έχεις και ηλεκτρονικά σε word, excel ή ό,τι άλλο.
Να τα φτιάξεις μόνος σου ή αν θέλεις κάτι έτοιμο δες *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## stravinsky

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια.

----------

